# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Sos fourriere 92 semaine 27 delais 10/07

## sosfourrieresrp

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Coq
						
						
*Âge:* 2 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* sosfourrieresrp@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




  :: DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & SI FACEBOOK OU AUTRES, A DES CONTACTS QUI COMPRENDRONT LA SITUATION ET AIDERONT! AUCUN DÉBORDEMENT NE PEUT ÊTRE TOLÉRÉ, SÉLECTIONNEZ BIEN VOS CONTACTS! VOUS ÊTES RESPONSABLES DE VOS DIFFUSIONS ET DE LEURS CONSÉQUENCES :: 
*
FORMULAIRE DE FA
**Formulaire F.A..



****** ENDROIT C *****

*1C-5798* : Lapin tête de lion mâle entier, assez jeune.Sociable. 
Sortant le 16/07.


*2C-5799* : lapin tête de lion femelle (peut être gestantecar trouvé avec 5798). Semble jeune. Sociable.
Sortante le 16/07.


*3C-37901* : Très joli Coq de petit gabarit.
Sortant le 13/07.

*PS: Nous ne faisons que diffuser les listes qui nous ont été transmises. N'hésitez pas à vérifier au moment de la réservation les informations...


Conditions de sorties :

-FA sous ASSO ou REFUGES (fournir statuts à jour+ déclaration en préfecture impératif sinon la réservation ne sera pas prise en compte !!))
-Les chats sont PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

Le coq est réservé

----------

